# Oil catch can installation



## uspo87 (Sep 7, 2003)

I just purchased a 2018 SV Rogue about a month ago and I'm really looking to install an oil catch can. Did a search on this site but could not find anything. Is there anyone who has done this already and can tell me how they went about installing theirs? pictures and instructions would be greatly appreciated. Thank You


----------

